# Probiotics making me smell even worse



## nono

Ok folks

I've been taking Probiotics for almost 10 days now..; I didnt feel any difference...

Yesterday I had my last 2 probiotic pills, and I decided tot take both on one time since I wasnt making any difference anyway...

so I took 2 probiotic pills, and next day at Uni was a nightmare !!!!!!

My LG was even worse, and I had much more reactions thn I normally have, ( or more extreme) ..;

So now I have a question... I've seen alot of posts on the internet where guys claim that they cured their LG with Probiotics, but there is also a minority which says that Probiotics make them smell even worse,

thn there is an other group of people who claim antibiotics make them smell worse, and some say they cured themselve using antibiotics (there arent many but I still remember some post)

so what I was wondering, if Probiotics r making my smell worse, isnt there a HUGE posibility that Antibiotics work for me and elimintate the smell?

should I just try the opposite or not? I dont care about the side effects, the most important thing in my life now is to get rid of that smell !!!

advise neede plzz


----------



## lifeisunfair

Many at curezone said their symptoms got worse before it got better. Something to do with die off


----------



## thickthighs1

The smell does get worse before it gets better,and also some probiotics works better than others.Depends on what kind you use.I guess alot of them have different things in them and you just have to figure out which ones work for you.

When taking antibiotics,they kill off good and bad bacteria in your gut,so your killing the probiotics when you take antibiotics,so they have to repopulate your gut after the antibiotics are finished..this will take about two weeks or so.

Keep us posted


----------



## nono

So should I continue taking probiotics?

I was wondering if I had small intensal bacteria overgrouth wich is causing the smell..;


----------



## yellow11

Hi Nono,

Well just to tell you my experience I found that when I first started taking probiotics my lg got significantly worse (and that's saying something considering I've had bad lg for years now). I think your insides just need a bit of time to get used to them. Perhaps it might be a good idea for the first few weeks of taking them anyway to take them at night instead of the morning. It's said you should take probiotics on an empty stomach so the morning would be preferable but if you don't eat anything for at the very least two hours beforehand then that should be ok. After a while I found I didn't have as bad a reaction as I first did while taking them.

It's probably fair to say that you won't start to see any positive effects of probiotics for a good few weeks at least if not months unfortunately. Sad to say I've been taking them for a few months now and haven't seen much improvement, however I've had lg for over ten years now and my diet is still not great so it is asking a lot for the probiotics to work for me for anything less than 6 months, probably a lot longer if they are to work at all. I think to give probiotics a good chance of working it's necessary to lay off the sugar and alcohol too.

Really believe S.I.B.O. could be linked in to any odour problems you have, there's this test called a hydrogen breath test which is really staightforward to check for it, hopefully your doctor knows a gastroenterologist near you to carry it out.


----------



## nono

thanks for your advice...

but isnt it weird, that there are still people who claim that they cured themself after taking florastor for only 4 days? I remember someone here on the forum saying that...



yellow11 said:


> Hi Nono,
> 
> Well just to tell you my experience I found that when I first started taking probiotics my lg got significantly worse (and that's saying something considering I've had bad lg for years now). I think your insides just need a bit of time to get used to them. Perhaps it might be a good idea for the first few weeks of taking them anyway to take them at night instead of the morning. It's said you should take probiotics on an empty stomach so the morning would be preferable but if you don't eat anything for at the very least two hours beforehand then that should be ok. After a while I found I didn't have as bad a reaction as I first did while taking them.
> 
> It's probably fair to say that you won't start to see any positive effects of probiotics for a good few weeks at least if not months unfortunately. Sad to say I've been taking them for a few months now and haven't seen much improvement, however I've had lg for over ten years now and my diet is still not great so it is asking a lot for the probiotics to work for me for anything less than 6 months, probably a lot longer if they are to work at all. I think to give probiotics a good chance of working it's necessary to lay off the sugar and alcohol too.
> 
> Really believe S.I.B.O. could be linked in to any odour problems you have, there's this test called a hydrogen breath test which is really staightforward to check for it, hopefully your doctor knows a gastroenterologist near you to carry it out.


----------



## westr

does it smell like mould? i remember back in the old days i would wake up to the smell of mould then realised it was coming from me. it gradually got better.


----------



## westr

acidophilus 20 billion cultures per tablet


----------



## nono

westr said:


> does it smell like mould? i remember back in the old days i would wake up to the smell of mould then realised it was coming from me. it gradually got better.


no it doesnt smell like mould, its a fecal smell


----------



## Kathleen M.

smell shouldn't tell you if the bacteria are in the small intestine or the colon. The sulfur reducing bacteria live in the colon just fine.


----------



## Enkidu

pengu said:


> I smell worse and like sewage when I take probiotics. I think we might have SIBO. There's tests and antibiotics for that if you're interested.


What antibiotics are good for SIBO?


----------



## Kathleen M.

From Wikipedia, which has the list I've ususally seen.

They have been treating SIBO from other conditions for a long time, since IBS/SIBO theory got going mostly that is treated with rifximin (which is fairly new)

"Bacterial overgrowth is usually treated with a course of antibiotics. A variety of antibiotics, including tetracycline, amoxicillin-clavulanate, fluoroquinolones, metronidazole, neomycin, cephalexin, trimethoprim-sulfamethoxazole have been used; however, the best evidence is for the use of rifaximin.[37]"


----------



## english15

Guys. If you have SIBO (constipation predominant) then you need to address those pathogenic bacteria which result in this. The thought now is that methane reducing bacteria are implicated in this along with archea. The antibiotics which is known to be effective is neomycin but studies show that combination therapy is much more efficacious and has better longterm results than just using one single type. You apparantly need a large dose over an extended period.

The best test to have is a hydrogen methane breath test I. E. One which detects both gases and not just hydrogen. Also it is no good using the glucose challange load as that will not make it down to the distal part of the small intestine. Use the lactulose challange load when selecting the test as this will pick up the entire span.


----------



## dontgiveupp

any updates anyone?


----------

